# Stopping Mitre Gauge Slop



## JonnyW (24 Aug 2016)

I seek some advice from the experienced!

I recently bought a Scheppach Precisa 4 table saw. Whilst the saw is excellent; the build quality excellent etc etc, I am not impressed with the mitre gauge's fit on the saw.

It's a lovely quality gauge that I would not want to replace, however it doesn't sit in the T track as snug as I thought a saw in that price range would offer in terms of accuracy.

The gauge bar is the standard length and is a standard cross section, however it offers no option for adjustment - like wot the UJK gauges do for example.

So I come seeking some advice as to what I could do to tighten it up in the track. 

I've read that using a centre punch and punching a series of dimples on the side of the bar, can help tighten it in the track. You can then file the dimples if it get too tight. This may be my first plan. Anybody used this method before I start hammering a near-perfect gauge?

Any suggestions welcome

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## sunnybob (24 Aug 2016)

Nothing wrong with your first plan.
Do you have a vice strong enough to squeeze the ends of the bar a little? that and filing to width would last longer as the dimples will wear away if the saw has a cast iron table.

How thick is the bar? can it be drilled and threaded with grub screws like the UJK bar is?


----------



## pcb1962 (24 Aug 2016)

JonnyW":2cfnaklv said:


> I seek some advice from the experienced!
> 
> I recently bought a Scheppach Precisa 4 table saw. Whilst the saw is excellent; the build quality excellent etc etc, I am not impressed with the mitre gauge's fit on the saw.
> 
> ...



You could use UHMW tape on the bar to improve the fit, eg http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UHMW-Self...ak-Non-Stick-Tape-25mm-X-1metre-/181231348122


----------



## MattRoberts (24 Aug 2016)

You could adhere a strip of cutting board to it and trim that down to a perfect fit?


----------



## GrahamF (24 Aug 2016)

On my original one I blobbed some weld on the edges and ground to interference fit. Alternative is to drill and tap and fit spring loaded grub screws which is what some of the better ones have https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sprin ... NNXBsmM%3A


----------



## JonnyW (25 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys for the responses. 

I'll try the centre punch idea first, although I do like the spring loaded grub screws.

Jonny


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Aug 2016)

I centre-popped mine years ago and it still fits perfectly.


----------



## JonnyW (26 Aug 2016)

Thanks Steve.

Appreciated.

Jonny


----------

